# Queen Cell Incubator



## franc (Jan 7, 2003)

You could just use a hive,protect the cells.If your just doing a few queens.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

i am curious to see if the chick incubator will work


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Some people have used chicken incubators. But chicken eggs can tolerate more variance in temperature. Some of the chicken icubators are fairly tight tolerances on temperature variations and some are not. The newer ones without the wafer type controls, I would guess, would be tighter tolerances. My old Monkey Wards one from the 1950's isn't that tight. It varies several degrees.


----------



## onlygoodSHBisdeadone (Sep 10, 2005)

I've used both waffer and newer circuit board controled and was very disappointed with the later. Even with circulation fan best I cound do was a +-3 degree temp change, usually worse. With the waffer and circulation fan I could maintain a +-1 degree change but fan is a must.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

what is the differance between a waafer and a circuit board control?

Also... I am having a hard time finding an incubator at a resonable price.. under 100 dollars.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The wafer is a bi-metal system where two different metals expand and contract at different rates causing the switch to turn on and off. It is a physical/mechanical switch. The circut board is electronic. There is no physical switch involved. The metal can change over time. The electronics pretty much work or don't. The metal can have a variable amount of variance (difference between the low and high temps) where the circut board type have a specific amount of variance.

Incubators are seldom reasonable.









http://www.mcmurrayhatchery.com/product/mini_dome_incubator.html

The one above is only $20

http://www.mcmurrayhatchery.com/category/incubators_parts.html

Here are some more.


----------



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

Think simple. All you need is a heat source, thermostat and a box (and maybe a fan). It could be as simple as a 60 watt bulb, wafer type thermostat, brushless fan from a dead PC, and a plastic cooler. You can get fancier with digital thermostats and fancy cases, but it isn't necessary.

-Tim


----------

